# So...first bear?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody have a guess as to when the first bear is hitting the dirt? Or know when it did? Goofy, you have your sights on a bucket head yet?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looking every day, 99% sure the one I'm after is still in his den ...

With this storm, Ill probably wait til Friday to check again ....


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i was gonna say, poor bear hunters itching to get out and then there's this storm opening week.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am off to Idaho on the 17-22... If someone on here doesnt have a bear down by then I am going to be pretty dissapointed. If I happen across a bear it will be purely incindental but I would love to have one down. I am not going to be picky and just take any legal bear.


----------



## Roperlt (Dec 6, 2010)

There was a story on MM about a BRUISER taken this week...Don't know where...Just said Utah 2013 bear...
Later, L.T.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep,,, STUD bear!

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 050.html#6


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh man! thanks for the link goofy... I always invisioned skinning a bear to be similar to skinning a giant raccoon without a tail. I am not sure how long it would take to tube skin that beast, but I sure would love to find out. The trouble with hunting bears is that you dont even know what color to look for when your are out and about... That bear is a beaut.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

So I'm just curious because I've hunted in other states and in most of them you have to pack out the meat as well or it's considered wasting of game meat. Is that not the same here in Utah? Bear's a little greasy and tough but edible. Just wondering since it appears that he only packed out the hide and head.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

mycoltbug said:


> So I'm just curious because I've hunted in other states and in most of them you have to pack out the meat as well or it's considered wasting of game meat. Is that not the same here in Utah? Bear's a little greasy and tough but edible. Just wondering since it appears that he only packed out the hide and head.


Ya the hide and head is all you have to pack out in Utah. Idaho recently changed to where you just have to pack out the hide and head as well. I will most likely be packing out the good cuts of meat if I am fortunate enough to incedentally come across a bear. Just cook your bears very thoroughly to avoid trichanosis (spelling?)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally, slow cooker bbq bear is tough to beat! I even have taken it to ward functions with the label "Bearbeque" and people just think I spelled it wrong! he he he....typically it is the first dish to be wiped clean!


----------

